# Everything always boils down to ...



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Ginger or Mary Ann.

I really like Laura Bush and I think she has maintained her dignity inspite of the political fray. I think most people believe she is a good First Lady and really cares about all people and particularly children and education.

So ...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

What's not to like about Cindy McCain?! She's smart, good looking, loaded, and owns a beer distributorship. 

Michelle Obama...on the other had...may be smart and attractive but she obviously has distain for this country.

There's no contest. BTW...Marianne may be sweet and the kind of girl you'd take home and eventually marry, but Ginger is the one you'll always lust after.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I'm still trying to choose between Ginger and Maryanne.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I took the opposite approach. Maybe I misunderstood. I think Mrs. Obama will have far more impact on the race. Her comments will come back to haunt her.

But Mrs. McCain is scorching. What is she - half his age?


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> I took the opposite approach. Maybe I misunderstood. I think Mrs. Obama will have far more impact on the race. Her comments will come back to haunt her.
> 
> But Mrs. McCain is scorching. What is she - half his age?


What comments, the remark made in Milwaukee? Even Laura Bush said that shouldn't be interpreted as Mrs. Obama hating America. Don't be silly. The woman's willing to stand by her husband as he runs for president, a job that puts him at considerable personal risk from nutjobs.

As I said, it's gonna be a long 8 years for some of you guys.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> I took the opposite approach. Maybe I misunderstood. I think Mrs. Obama will have far more impact on the race. Her comments will come back to haunt her.
> 
> But Mrs. McCain is scorching. What is she - half his age?


She is 54. Scorching? Hmmm...are you sure you are not thinking of 54 year old Christie Brinkley?


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I've listened to a couple of (complete) Michelle Obama speeches. 

She seems to be a sort of Rev Wright Light version. Lots of anger/hate seething under the surface there. 

And if Obama wins it will indeed be a long 8 years for the country. Actually, much more than 8 years considering the Supreme Court Justices he will appoint. Recovery will take a while.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

BertieW said:


> What comments, the remark made in Milwaukee? Even Laura Bush said that shouldn't be interpreted as Mrs. Obama hating America. Don't be silly....


Indeed that comment has been so shamelessly distorted and taken so out of context, even by the dismal standards of recent political fights. If one admires Mrs. Bush one should take her at her word on this. She knows a few things about being quoted out of context and how ridiculous it is in this particular instance with Mrs. Obama.

But as for the Ginger or Mary Ann thing, and I think this is a Gilligan's Island theme so it must be Mary Ann and not this other Marianne, it seems Mrs. McCain is more like Mrs. "Lovey" Howell than either Ginger or Mary Ann.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

BertieW said:


> What comments, the remark made in Milwaukee? Even Laura Bush said that shouldn't be interpreted as Mrs. Obama hating America. Don't be silly. The woman's willing to stand by her husband as he runs for president, a job that puts him at considerable personal risk from nutjobs.
> 
> As I said, it's gonna be a long 8 years for some of you guys.


He has to win the first one before before we can consider it being a long 8 years.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Michelle looks plain angry and dyspeptic. I asked myself the same thing in 2004, do I want to look at and listen to Laura Bush or Theresa Heinz-Kerry for the next four years.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Of all the ridiculous reasons to vote for or against someone, their choice of spouse is pretty close to the top of the list.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> Of all the ridiculous reasons to vote for or against someone, their choice of spouse is pretty close to the top of the list.


Jack, this is the Interchange, ridiculous is de rigueur.

(now with the end of the Bush years in sight, we can all talk like adults again)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^ Don't know if I could agree with that last sentiment Jack. Anyone who's been married or in a serious relationship and is being honest (with themselves and others!) will acknowledge, the "little woman" does have an influence on their decisions. The first spouse is certainly one of the Presidents inner circle of advisers.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^ Don't know if I could agree with that last sentiment Jack. Anyone who's been married or in a serious relationship and is being honest (with themselves and others!) will acknowledge, the "little woman" does have an influence on their decisions. The first spouse is certainly one of the Presidents inner circle of advisers.


I agree with that and also think that who one chooses to marry says a lot about a person's judgement.

One of the issues I have with McCain was his divorce and marrying of the young Cindy. Not that it is my business, but it's just not what I would do.

I also personally worry about guys that don't seem to have "married up!" 'W' certainly did. Give him that!

Jack, maybe I should have said Cindy or Larry (Sinclair)?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> Michelle looks plain angry and dyspeptic.quote]
> 
> It's because Conservatives (and a lot of Moderates) are generally happier than Liberals: .
> 
> BTW...Lovey Howell is a Cougar.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Getting back to the OP, does it really matter a lot who the first lady is? Nancy Reagan was into astrology, and if Michael Dukasis had been elected, it turned out that Kitty would probably have been down stairs drinking carpet cleaner, while he was in the oval office. 

Mrs Lincoln had some major problems, and yet none of that seemed to have mattered much. It was ultimately the president that did the job, for better or worse.

Mr Wooster is probably right, it may be a long 8 years. My guess is that it may be long, no matter who is elected. In recorded history, there doesn't seem to be a time when we had two candidates that were less qualified.

For some reason, the Republicans seem to select some guy past his prime that they deem to be 'his turn", such as Bob Dole.

In Obamas case, it would seem to be the case where affirmative action has finally selected the one that will probably win in November.

Affirmative action screwed up Fannie Mae under Frankiln Raines, and Stan Clark showed how affirmative action worked at Merrill Lynch.

Lets hope that the probably presidency of Obama turns out better.

Other posts point out that we are not universally loved throughout the world. There's a piece of breaking news. There is widespread jealousy of the US, because we have the greatest nation in the world, after only 250 years, and many civilizations that were much more successful in their glory days, now feature rock soup for dinner.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

The members of this board appear to be mostly to the right, so it will be no surprise if Stepford Cindy wins this poll. I am firmly in the middle and believe America needs a massive kick in the backside to get out of this rut, or canyon, we find ourselves in. As imperfect as Obama is, I believe he is the better candidate to achieve said kicking. This being a style-themed board, I can't see how anyone could vote against Ms. Obama. She appears to be a modern day Jackie Kennedy.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

nolan50410 said:


> This being a style-themed board, I can't see how anyone could vote against Ms. Obama. She appears to be a modern day Jackie Kennedy.


ROFL

You obviously haven't paid any attention to Cindy's wardrobe.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Mrs Obama, I knew Jackie Kennedy, along with millions of americans, Jackie was a friend of mine. You madam, are no Jackie Kennedy. Oh, and Mary Anne is a lifelong pothead.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

Relayer said:


> And if Obama wins it will indeed be a long 8 years for the country. Actually, much more than 8 years considering the Supreme Court Justices he will appoint. Recovery will take a while.


Who do you suppose he'll elevate to The Court? Time has told us that appointees don't always follow a presupposed jurisprudence.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I don't know who Obama's list of candidates might include (Hillary!?!), but I think it's a pretty safe bet that their philosophy won't be in any way similar to Scalia, Roberts, or even Alito.

This will make the right unhappy and the left happy. And so it goes...


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

My Dad always told me that my goal in life should be to marry a rich, blonde nymphomanic whose father owned a liquor store.

We know Cindy McCain's got (at least) 3 of the 4 qualities. Good for John!

Seriously, Michelle Obama frightenes me.


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

Relayer said:


> I don't know who Obama's list of candidates might include (Hillary!?!), but I think it's a pretty safe bet that their philosophy won't be in any way similar to Scalia, Roberts, or even Alito.


You omitted the biggest lap dog of the bunch.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Kav said:


> Oh, and Mary Anne is a lifelong pothead.


Considering Bob Denver's (may he rest in peace) numerous run-ins with the law over illegal possession, it makes me wonder what REALLY went on on Gilligan's Island. It explains a lot. ;-)

Michelle Obama runs the risk of being more of a liability to her husband's campaign than Cindy McCain.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Silly poll, but I'll play. 

I go with the Harvard and Princeton grad, but that's me: an elitist.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Bob Denver was very cnadid about the set. Ginger's trailer was the source of lots of giggles, screams and noise. He was toking with Dawn and Jim was in the office negotiating favourable residuals.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Since this thread has ranged pretty far afield, I'll just point out on interesting fact (interesting to me, anyway): Gilligan's Island started just a year after Dobie Gillis (with Bob Denver's vastly superior character, Maynard G. Krebs) ended.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

mpcsb said:


> Jack, this is the Interchange, ridiculous is de rigueur.
> 
> (now with the end of the Bush years in sight, we can all talk like adults again)


If it wasn't ridiculous, seriousness would prevail and that would be a terrible shame as some people might actually start to develop the idea they know something "true" about anything. And where would be the fun in that? :icon_smile:

Cordially,
A.Q., quite ridiculous most of the time.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Quay said:


> If it wasn't ridiculous, seriousness would prevail and that would be a terrible shame as some people might actually start to develop the idea they know something "true" about anything. And where would be the fun in that? :icon_smile:
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q., quite ridiculous most of the time.


Yes, and next thing you know our polls involve Kant and Heidegger.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

BertieW said:


> Yes, and next thing you know our polls involve Kant and Heidegger.


Ooh! That'd be great but only if I'm allowed to include certain Monty Python song lyrics about Kant. :icon_smile:

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Quay said:


> If it wasn't ridiculous, seriousness would prevail and that would be a terrible shame as some people might actually start to develop the idea they know something "true" about anything. And where would be the fun in that? :icon_smile:
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q., quite ridiculous most of the time.


Was there anyone around here that really believes any of the things written here? If so, the downfall of civilization is upon us. One must suspend reality when Interchange is clicked.
And by the way Dawn Wells is still hotter than Obama or McCain OR Jackie O even if we discount my youthful fantasies. Let her run for Prez and see what happens!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Quay said:


> Ooh! That'd be great but only if I'm allowed to include certain Monty Python song lyrics about Kant. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q.


Please, allow me....

Immanuel Kant was a real pissant 
Who was very rarely stable. 
Heidegger, Heidegger was a boozy beggar 
Who could think you under the table. 
David Hume could out-consume 
Wilhelm Freidrich Hegel, 
And Wittgenstein was a beery swine 
Who was just as schloshed as Schlegel.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> Please, allow me....
> 
> Immanuel Kant was a real pissant
> Who was very rarely stable.
> ...


Huzzah! I hold you in the highest esteem for your quotation of lyrical wisdom.

Cordially,
A.Q., who wishes they will play this at either upcoming national political party convention.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Country Irish said:


> Was there anyone around here that really believes any of the things written here?....


To judge from some of the replies I've seen since I found my way here I'd say yes. Many a petty kingdom is unsoundly established in this forum and defended no matter what the cost to logic, reason or general sense.

Then again it all might just be the crazy wordplay of asylum inmates since the courts said they could have internet access.

In any case it's often possessed of entertainment value.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

brokencycle said:


> I took the opposite approach. Maybe I misunderstood. I think Mrs. Obama will have far more impact on the race. Her comments will come back to haunt her.
> 
> But Mrs. McCain is scorching. What is she - half his age?


Mandatory High-Def come Feburary.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

"McCain posed in size zero jeans for the latest issue of Vogue. Obama, who has also appeared in the fashion magazine, was praised by style writers for the violet sheath dress she wore to her husband's Democratic nomination victory rally and has been compared to former first lady Jacqueline Kennedy"


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Laura Bush is the unsexiest librarian ever*

Yup, Michelle is plucky wholesome Mary Ann, the other one is a stuck-up pickled zombie.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> Of all the ridiculous reasons to vote for or against someone, their choice of spouse is pretty close to the top of the list.


Ever notice how when you google "the company he keeps," you get a bunch of op-eds on Obama?

BTW, to anyone who thinks Michelle Obama is attractive-- are we looking at the same woman? She's a funny-looking pug of a woman.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Intrepid, I met Governor Dukakis at my church two years ago. I had voted for Dukakis, and was the only one man enough to challenge my store manager insulting Kitty at a store meeting while all these Democrats sat stunned and afraid. Kitty suffers a debilitating mental illness that responds incredibly well to very infrequent shock treatment. I gave my manager same, reminding him his own son suffered from another life threatening illness. Nobody who has occupied the White House ever displayed physical stigmata and their public mates ranged from ladies to creatures we meet and thank God silently we don't have to go home to. So lets be a little kinder with the cleaner comments, especially since we dodged the scariest potential first lady of all- Willheminia Clinton-Rodham.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Kav said:


> ..... we dodged the scariest potential first lady of all- Willheminia Clinton-Rodham.


Don't bet the farm onit. The woman wants to ride the beast. Nice didn't work, so...


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*Cindy or Michelle?*

Oops, I thought this poll was about your favorite supermodel.

Cindy

Michelle


----------

